# Home Made Band Saw + Modifications



## cathead (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi All,
First a little history on the metal cutting band saw.  It was made with wheels made from thick
pipe and the centers welded in and machined, each wheel with three spokes.  The motor
came from an old clothes dryer and is 1/3 hp.  It has a  belt driven reduction followed by a
chain driven reduction.  The vise is operated with a long threaded rod underneath the table.
The saw uses a standard ten foot metal cutting blade.

Today I did some work on the saw.  The wheel surfaces were widened to accommodate a one
inch wide blade.   Also added was a table to allow use as a vertical saw and freehand operation.
Also the switch had to be moved as it was ungainly to reach over the moving blade to shut it off.

It has cut a lot of metal over the years.  The largest stuff I have cut with it is 5 inch round material.
Usually it is used for angle iron, pipes, and solid rod material for lathe work.

It could use some cleaning and a coat of paint, a job for another day.


----------



## kvt (Feb 5, 2016)

That looks like it does the job as needed,   but a bunch of OSHA people would not like it.   But if you had plans on that wuld be great.


----------



## cathead (Feb 6, 2016)

kvt said:


> That looks like it does the job as needed,   but a bunch of OSHA people would not like it.   But if you had plans on that wuld be great.



Plans, what plans?  I planned to build a saw so I looked at several, got some materials at the metals place and went to work
building a saw.  That's about it.  If OSHA had their way, saw blades would be toothless.


----------



## cathead (Mar 30, 2016)

Do you know what I remember most about building this saw?  Not having a working metal saw, all the parts
were cut with a hack saw. The vise jaws and table underneath as well as the pillow blocks for the bearings
were made from a chunk of 5/8 x 4 inch material.   I need to take some new photos as it has been cleaned up and
looking much nicer now.

I still have several improvements I would like to add.  An automatic shut off would be nice 
and an adjustable hydraulic add on to control the drop rate would be a good thing.  Also
some new paint would do wonders as well.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 30, 2016)

What a beast!


----------



## kvt (Mar 30, 2016)

Automatic shut off,   Lay cord across bed,   Oops the cord would be cut before you got all the metal cut.   Oh well another try.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 26, 2016)

for an auto shut off something I would try is to use a door safety switch that is mains rated, then a lever attached to the top saw part which releases the switch when the cut is finished. So the switch is closed when the saw is raised or cutting and opens when the saw is fully down. I scrounged one of those switches a while back, I think it's 120V/10A or perhaps higher, should be enough for a 1/3hp motor I think.


----------



## cathead (Apr 26, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> for an auto shut off something I would try is to use a door safety switch that is mains rated, then a lever attached to the top saw part which releases the switch when the cut is finished. So the switch is closed when the saw is raised or cutting and opens when the saw is fully down. I scrounged one of those switches a while back, I think it's 120V/10A or perhaps higher, should be enough for a 1/3hp motor I think.




A momentary switch would be the best.  Come to think of it I have a limit switch or two that might be just perfect for the job.  
They are at the bottom of a crate of electrical "stuff".   If it works out, I will post a photo or two.  

Thanks Matt.


----------



## cathead (Apr 26, 2016)

The home made band saw now has auto shut off and it works flawlessly.  The switch is a limit switch
that was discarded from a local stud mill lumber plant.  The limit switch was wired in series
with the main switch and will not interfere with operation of the saw when used with the
table for freehand operations.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 26, 2016)

holy cow, that was fast! Nice work  That's pretty much what I envisioned, though I think yours works the other way round - opens when pressed? Looks more elegant.


----------



## cathead (Apr 26, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> holy cow, that was fast! Nice work  That's pretty much what I envisioned, though I think yours works the other way round - opens when pressed? Looks more elegant.



It's a rotating shaft that runs the switch.  The photo really doesn't show it that well.  I added a brass arm to the
shaft and it clicks and disconnects the motor just below the cut off point on the saw.  Yes, the switch is on
until the blade drops past the cut off point at which point the contacts open.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 26, 2016)

really nice!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice job on the saw. Gotta love the open blade, kinda like an open belt primary on a Harley. Mike


----------



## rwm (Apr 26, 2016)

cathead said:


> If OSHA had their way, saw blades would be toothless.


Too funny.
R


----------



## cathead (Apr 29, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice job on the saw. Gotta love the open blade, kinda like an open belt primary on a Harley. Mike



Mike,

Yes, I see the resemblance there.  One has to have respect for moving parts.  The open blade moves slowly so not too much of
a hazard.  The part that gets my attention would be getting an appendage between the blade and the wheel as it turns.  I added
a guard to the top wheel for that reason.  Also I may add some sort of a shroud over the chain and belt assembly  for the sake
of safety.  All machines  with moving parts have inherent danger and can not be avoided completely.  A lot of accidents are caused
by complacency so it is a good thing to be watchful at all times.  Machine on but do so carefully!     Be  not .


----------



## StvBaj (Jul 29, 2016)

Great job on the saw, took some thinking it out, but it looks like you already had the plans in your head.


----------



## cathead (Jul 29, 2016)

StvBaj said:


> Great job on the saw, took some thinking it out, but it looks like you already had the plans in your head.




It's been a very useful tool.  My only regret would be that the vise is not adjustable for angles.  I rarely use that anyway
but it would be nice.  I may have to rethink the vise and see if it is feasable to make it adjust for angle cutting.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 29, 2016)

My saw vise adjusts, I just don't usually take the time to do it. I have some pieces of plate cut at the most used angles and just put them in the vise with the piece to cut a quick angle. Works great, fast, and easy.


----------



## cathead (Jul 29, 2016)

mark_f said:


> My saw vise adjusts, I just don't usually take the time to do it. I have some pieces of plate cut at the most used angles and just put them in the vise with the piece to cut a quick angle. Works great, fast, and easy.



Mark, 

Yes, that is a good idea.  I will look into using some of the angle plates I have made and see how it works.  I hope you
are doing OK.      Burt


----------

